# Late 60’s Hawthorne Montgomery Wards Coppertone 3-Speed



## JGG (Oct 12, 2019)

Just picked this up but don’t know much about them. Seems like late 60’s , missing a chain guard , Super MX The Grippers rear tire, Shimano Click Stick. These worth anything or anyone interested in it in San Diego? Thanks for any help!


----------

